# Environmental toxins



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Reducing our exposure to environmental toxins can improve our health and reduce the toxin burden on our immune system. There are many ways to reduce environmental toxins; it would take me weeks to compile them all into this one post. Please add any info that can help us. Try to post a safe alternative along with the toxins to give people options.My intent is not a scare the c rap out of you, just to bring it to your attention. Thanks to all who added to the list.Good health to all!Here are some of the easy ones that we are exposed to every day.*Water*Clean water is hard to come by these days.This site might help you find that is in your water.http://www.ewg.org/tapwater/yourwater/index.phpFluoride is not good for you.http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles...ter-Supply.aspxYou can buy filters for your water, treatment systems, or buy distilled water.I found a bunch of nasties in my water, when I stopped drinking it my mild cramping went way. Reducing the numbers of showers you take will reduce the amount of toxins you will absorb though your skin.*Cookware*Teflon cookware wares off and you will eat it with your food. Use stainless steel cookware instead.http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=t...oq=&aqi=g10*Mercury exposure*Silver fillings are actually made up of 50% mercury. Mercury is very toxic.http://mercurytalk.com/wiki/index.php/Main_IndexCertain fish have high mercury levels. Try to stick with Wild caught fish with shorter life spans.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=96834http://www.fda.gov/Food/FoodSafety/Product...y/ucm115644.htm*Your Bed-mattress*http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles...g-you-sick.aspx*Artificial sweeteners*This list can get very long. Just stick with the natural stuffSplenda Dangershttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=95094Tons of other infohttp://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ei=...ers&spell=1


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

FYI10 Dangerous Everyday Things in Your Home http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles...-your-home.aspx


----------



## shyanna von banana (Jun 4, 2009)

good job patman. I think you have put together some very informative information. If ppl will just do the things on your list i believe tht thy will see some of their ibs symptoms lessen as well as thier health improve.Have you heard about water filter through osmosis. I was wondering b\c i wanted to know if it was better for you then distilled water. By the way everyone distilled water is about a $1 a gallon. Not to bad if you ask me.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Patman , your more then welcome to add all my additional information that I submitted awhile back.I have tons more*Even about Distilled Water findings.I can provide huge amounts of information.Let me know**


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Here is another good artical that go over some of the bascis. More info in the artical. FYI9 Hidden Toxins Lurking in Your Food http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles...-Your-Food.aspxYour grocery store is plentifully stocked with wolves in sheep's clothing. Here are some tips to help you steer clear of hidden toxins that masquerade as safe products.1. Stay away from processed meats like bacon, hot dogs, and sausage. Sodium nitrate can also cause the formation of nitrosamines in your system, which can lead to cancer.2. Reduce the amount of canned food you consume. Cans are commonly lined with bisphenol-A, an organic compound that may be associated with diabetes and heart disease.3. Skip the diet soda and artificial sweeteners. Prolonged exposure to aspartame, a neurotoxic chemical additive in these products, can lead to nerve cell damage, dizziness, and headaches.4. Opt for organic chicken. The Institute for Agriculture and Trade Policy discovered traces of arsenic in non-organic chickens. Exposure to this dangerous chemical can lead to cancer, diabetes and heart disease. Another study also found numerous antibiotic-resistant bacteria in conventional poultry.5. Avoid manufactured snacks. Hydrogenated oils are used to lengthen the shelf life of products like crackers and cookies, but they are also associated with diabetes and heart disease. Snack foods are also generally loaded with salt, corn syrup and other unhealthy ingredients.6. Stay away from artificially-colored foods like candy, maraschino cherries, and gelatin. Mice and rats exposed to blue 1 and 2, red 3 and yellow 6 suffered from brain, adrenal gland, thyroid, and kidney tumors.7. Always buy organic produce. Lingering pesticides can lead to nervous and reproductive system damage, not to mention cancer.8. Avoid Teflon cookware. The Teflon used to create nonstick surfaces can release noxious gases when exposed to high temperatures, which puts you at risk for a large variety of diseases, many of which are not even well documented at this time.9. Never microwave food in plastic bowls, containers, or dishes. Exposure to heat causes the bisphenol-A found in plastics to break down and potentially contaminate your food.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

FYISmart Plastics GuideHealthier Food Uses of Plasticshttp://www.healthobservatory.org/library.cfm?refid=77083Info on BPA(link has where to buy BPA free products) http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles...-Dangerous.aspx10 Tips to Reduce Your Exposure to BPA 
Only use glass baby bottles and dishes for your baby
Give your baby natural fabric toys instead of plastic ones
Store your food and beverages in glass -- NOT plastic -- containers
IF you choose to use a microwave, don't microwave food in a plastic container
Stop buying and consuming canned foods and drinks
Avoid using plastic wrap (and never microwave anything covered in it)
Get rid of your plastic dishes and cups, and replace them with glass varieties
If you opt to use plastic kitchenware, at least get rid of the older, scratched-up varieties, avoid putting them in the dishwasher, and don't wash them with harsh detergents, as these things can cause more chemicals to leach into your food
Avoid using bottled water; filter your own using a reverse osmosis filter instead
Before allowing a dental sealant to be applied to you, or your children's, teeth, ask your dentist to verify that it does not contain BPA


----------

